
A lack of education could be just as dangerous as smoking, study says - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/to-your-health/wp/2015/07/08/a-lack-of-education-could-be-just-as-dangerous-as-smoking-study-says/
======
tekproxy
Correlation is not causation.

From the article "The death counts are an estimate of education's impact on
mortality, and do not indicate direct causality."

